# Letterman's final Top 10 list



## applecruncher (May 21, 2015)

I liked it!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 9, 2015)

I have to be honest when he moved to CBS his show lost something. His schtick got to be the same old stufffffff. I was a bandwagon jumper the last couple weeks he was on, still bored. 

I liked Julie Louise Dreyfus's comment on a series finale.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 9, 2015)

I didn’t watch Letterman much; I’m a Kimmel fan.  But I did watch Dave’s last show.  Jerry’s reaction to Julia’s comment was funny.  However, I _liked _the Seinfeld finale - thought it was clever. :shrug:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice that they all came to pay tribute.


----------

